# Jeremy Kyle DNA tests



## PinkPeacock (Nov 9, 2006)

Ok, this is really, really, REALLY trivial, but does it really irk anyone else that Jeremy Kyle tells people whether or not they are the parent based on a DNA test? In my lighter moments I say I'm going to go on JK and get him to do a DNA test with the tag line "We know I'm the daddy - but who's the MOTHER?" 


If we're successful, my OH will be related to my child, and I will be it's biological mother, but not it's genetic mother, which, according to JK, means I won't be it's mum. I'm not necessarily expecting anything from this post, but would be good to know if other people get irritated by him and his blasted DNA tests. It's just he's made a career out of proving that parents are or aren't the "real" parents, when we are all wanting to welcome a child into our lives no matter what the genetic heritage. 


PS - for the record, I don't watch JK out of habit, but am aware of it! lol


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Lol I'm not irritated by JK, just the people he has on it !! I used to sometimes watch it to feel normal   I do often joke to OH about not needing to go on JK to find out who the father is though  

xx


----------



## yoga31 (Jul 8, 2012)

Bloody good point! I hadn't thought about that before but yes very irritating.


----------

